# Restauration Ipod Touch impossible



## mongoose (12 Septembre 2020)

Bonjour,
Je possède un Ipod de 4ème génration et un macbook pro sous Catalina.

J'ai fait une sauvegarde de mon Ipod sur mon mac via l'application Musique.

Je voudrais restaurer cette sauvegarde mais je n'y arrive pas.
Lorsque je lance cette restauration à un moment mon Ipod redémarre et au bout d'un moment Musique me dit (popup)
que la restauration n'a pas pu se faire car l'ipod a redémarré.

Comment faire pour que cela n'arrive pas ??
J'ai eu beau chercher dans les réglages je n'ai pas trouvé, ou alors j'ai mal cherché....

Merci d'avance !


----------



## mongoose (13 Septembre 2020)

Personne n'a d'idées ?


----------



## M!ka (13 Octobre 2020)

Salut mongoose,

j'ai un problème similaire. Je possède un iPod Touch A1213 et impossible de le restaurer. J'ai tenté le mode DFU, mais rien à faire. J'ai a chaque fois un message d'erreur que voici:


----------

